# New book on the Belgic Confession



## Guido's Brother (Jan 9, 2008)

My review of the new book by Dr. N.H. Gootjes, "The Belgic Confession: Its History and Sources," is available on-line here. My judgment: two big thumbs up!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2008)

I read it too last year. It is excellent, a very valuable resource for understanding the background/context of this important confession.


----------

